# Sept 2 PCD - At Last



## zbimmer (Mar 1, 2007)

Cost of New BMW

Airline Tickets ------------------------> Free (Frequent Flyer)
Taxi -------------------------------------> $38.50
Bottled water at the airport	-------> $3.50
Hotel and meals	--------------------> Free (thanks BMW!)
BMW 650i Convertible	------------> $xx,xxx Great deal with one of our sponsors (Phileppe Kahn)
Performance Center Delivery ---> Free
Endless smile on my face --------> Priceless
_____________________________________

Yesterday I took delivery of my 2008 650i convertible at the Performance Center. Truly an experience and would highly recommend it to any one purchasing a new BMW.

First a thanks to one of our board sponsors (Philippe Kahn) for working the deal and arranging the delivery date I really needed. Next the staff at the Performance Center and especially the renowned and talented Mr Donnie Isely. I was very fortunate that day, we not only had a small group ( 2 deliveries and total 3 people). Also had the experience of Donnie performing the car delivery since I was a member of the Fest!

I would also like to thank all the contributing members to these boards. I poured over many postings to learn about the 650, board sponsors, leasing, BMWCCA rebate and this fantastic delivery option. I can't see why everyone does not take this option. I will be back in three years when my lease is up. Maybe sooner since I also have the 6 series owners experience that is hosted at the Performance Center.

The track time was amazing. Sorry not much pictures since most of my time was spent with the hands on the steering wheel. I loved the ability to really push the 650 on the course and it was not my car! The sound of the throaty V8 in the 650 is a real pleasure. I loved hearing it roar every time I layed into the gas pedal. I think the tires suffered the worst end of the deal and I reduced their life expectancy buy a good portion. Man they must really chew through the tires at this place!

After the car exercises, Donnie personally handled the delivery of car. We spent two hours going over every detail of the car and answering all my questions. Its been awhile since I have bought a new car and not only have things changed allot, but a huge upgrade in the features and comfort. I really appreciated the time spent reviewing things. I loved how the navigation system showed details of the Performance Center like the auto cross track! Sorry the picture is little blurry.

Donnie even allowed me to crank up a song I picked to test the ipod and sound system, Etta Jame's "At Last". Thanks Donnie! You are truly a great ambassador for BMW and a great showcase of the South Carolina hospitality.

The factory tour was really cool and very amazed at the level of automation. There was allot of choreography involved with the robots and their interaction with other robots. As a long time programmer I wondered how long it took them to debug the programming of these beasts.

I was really excited when I saw a real Z1 at the Zentrum. I remember when this car was first announced and hopelessly waited for a US introduction. Do you realized that BMW introduced this roadster prior to the Mazda Miata! This started my craving for a BMW roadster and eventually I got one of the first six cylinders at the local dealership! Bummer I missed the last Z owners homecoming at Spartanburg. It was just a couple days prior to my delivery at the Center.

So part of this delivery was to include a little vacation time and drive my new ride back to California. I have planned a three week journey that will cover over 3500 miles. I couldn't think of a better car to travel in. I am posting to an online travel journal as I progress on this adventure. If you are interested in seeing more, check out

http://www.mytripjournal.com/RogersRoadTrip2008

Roger


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats and thanks for the post! Glad to hear you had a great time. Sorry I didn't get to personally meet you as I had the day off.

Enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice, Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Roger!

Great write-up! It was a great day for both of us! I look forward to following your journey back to the w.coast. Oh yes....thanks for the mug of the small bridge! 

Stay safe and enjoy your new 650. It looks awesome!! I will see you again for your 650 Driving Experience!

All the best,
Donnie


----------

